# O Magnum Mysterium



## bloeff (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi everybody!

Sorry it's been so long since my last post. A lot has happened since then. The bad news is that mom had a stroke and is in a nursing home. Please pray for her. The good news is that a leading classical music record company wants me on their label!! Please pray for me!! I'm 60 years old and have never had a voice lesson. Needless to say, it's a bit intimidating to have a CD of me singing released into the serious classical music community! Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. This is a rework of Lauridsen's O Magnum Mysterium. Enjoy!






Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

bloeff said:


> This is a rework of Lauridsen's O Magnum Mysterium.


What does the word reword 'rework' mean in this context.

I found the stress on most (all?) of the syllables made the presentation rather choppy and tiring.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't get it. This isn't "me," it's a group. Are you one of the group? Don't you want to share some credit to your ensemble and director? I agree with Jeremy on the stresses on this recording. I love this vocal piece, but I did not like this version.

Welcome back to the forum and hope that your mother is getting the care and love she needs for recovery.


----------



## bloeff (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi guys,

Thanks for the feedback. This is me singing all the parts. I am the ensemble and director. I agree with the choppiness. It's just hard to eliminate it because I'm so close to the mic. If I get farther away, there's just too much background noise. Also I'm sure never having vocal lessons is proving to be a hindrance.

Thanks again,
Bruce


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

OK thx for the clarification. It sounds to me like improving production values will result in a better finished product.
Why are you so worried about the lack of vocal lessons if you've already gotten the "stamp of approval?"


----------



## bloeff (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm not so much worried about not having vocal lessons. I AM worried about negative reviews after the CD is released. That's why I so value your feedback at this point. If you guys are hearing these things now, then surely others will later. I will try to soften the syllables and resubmit for your approval. If you hear anything else that needs more work, please don't hesitate to let me know.

Your fellow music lover,
Bruce

P.S. This is an earlier work that Jeremy commented on.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Hello Bruce,

1.Hope your mother will be soon better. 
2.I'm a self-taught pianist and composer and I can understand how just you feel at the time. Keep going, wish you the best!


----------



## bloeff (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi guys,

I tried to smooth out the presentation. Let me know what you think.






If you still hear any "bumps" or anything else that needs improvement, please let me know.

Thanks,
Bruce


----------

